# Does anyone know of training schools in NJ?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

St. Hubert's in Madison, NJ.

http://www.sthuberts.org/


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Top Dog in Flanders NJ*

Good facility run by Betsey Scapicchio. She is as nice as she is knowledgeable. They have classes from puppy up to the top level of competition obedience and agility. www.topdogobedience.com


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is another good place to start in Hillsdale.

http://www.firstdog.us/index2.html

Where exactly are you located?


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

First Dog in Hillsdale is very good. I'm sure Hank, AmbikaGR will chime in on that one. And as Quiz said St. Huberts in Madison but that may be a bit of trip for you.


----------



## xnatalie (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm located in Wallington, but I travel between here and Mahwah to go to school, so anywhere in or around Bergen County is really fine, i don't mind driving to get to a better school


----------

